
TV on the Internet vs. TV for the Internet - PeterRosdahl
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/07/14/online-video-tv-on-the-internet-vs-tv-for-the-internet/
======
eplanit
Sigh. If people really do wish the Internet to be Television 2.0 -- guess what
will happen? The Internet will become Television! Is that really what you had
in mind?

I guess even "real TV" was, in its original form, an educational and
informative medium. When it became absurd (it didn't take long, did it --
driven by advertising, mind you) we were fortunate to have the 'net to turn
to.

Where should we turn now?

